# Pre-breeding health testing



## cindy_s (Jun 14, 2009)

Hi guys, its been a while. I think I may finally be looking to breed on this next heat in the fall. I can fit one more trial in, but its going to be cutting it close. She'll likely be in heat for that trial. So, it would be ideal to get everything done prior to the trial early Oct. Cues is a bit older for a first litter, so it's really not ideal. I do yearly CBC, CMP (chem 12). I was going to add a thyroid and tick panel as well. 
I was going to do an AI this past Spring, but the DM test of the stud wasn't what I needed. I had an appointment with a repro vet, so I cancelled when the breeding was off. Can a manual exam be done only when the bitch is in heat, or can it be done before? 
So, I think I have everything covered blood work wise, my big question is the manual exam. My regular vet does no repro work, so I would have to go to the actual repro vet. It makes no sense to bring her in early, if it can't be done.


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

What manual exam are you planning? I don't understand what test you are asking about? For a stricture? For a uterine scope? 

Dr. Dove in VA is recommended by alot of people and he scopes and does transcervical AI....

Lee


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

You're right, she is older for a first breeding, and that can make the risk of complications much higher. I think you should call your repro-vet, explain the age of the bitch and that she has not yet been bred, when she is likely to be in heat, and when you should bring her in. 

If they were doing an AI, then the actual surgical AI, might be best, as they could check for cysts, and possible issues. 

I hope all goes well for you. I am curious why you have waited for her to be 5 years old before breeding. Both Arwen and Jenna were 4 when they had their first litters, and neither had trouble with it, so it may be just fine. I just have heard that it is harder the longer you wait for that first litter. I have even heard that there are some type of drops you can give a bitch to preserve the equipment until after the show-career is over.


----------



## cindy_s (Jun 14, 2009)

Yes Lee. A manual for strictures. I'm not sure how common it is in the breed, but I'd like to make sure all was OK. I'll probably end up doing AI, but if I don't, I'd like to know it isn't a problem. 

I've waited because of trials. I did plan on doing a breeding with imported semen this last Spring, but the stud's DM test isn't what I needed. I'm glad it work out that way. She did well this Spring.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Wishing you the best in your upcoming endeavor. I look forward to see Cues with pups and then watch their progress. She is a great girl! Wait will be worth it


----------



## cindy_s (Jun 14, 2009)

Thanks Jane. I'm praying for Karlo's full recovery.


----------

